# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  mamu za sudjelovanje u jednom tv prilogu o rodi

## ivarica

trazimo jednu mamu koja je nedavno rodila i trebala bi na prvi pregled kod pedijatra s djetetom

 :Heart:

----------


## apricot

imaš pp
 :Grin:

----------


## Mukica

podizem, aj javljajte se  :Smile:  
treba za sljedeci tjedan

----------


## ivarica

podizem, jako nam je vazno

na hateveju ce uskoro pustiti dokumentarac o rodi, ovih dana smo u snimanjima
vjerujem da ce vecina vas s veseljem to gledati

zato nam pliz olaksajte pa ako znate koju mamu koja ide pocetkom tjedna kod pedijatra na prvi pregled pitajte je je li voljna sudjelovati samo sa recenicom dvije (nisu o rodi)

----------

